# Star Wars Kid... (a must see)



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

For all that haven't experienced the star wars kid phenomenon you've got to download the original movie:

here's the original: http://www.cinecon.com/starwarskid/starwarskid.wmv

(to watch: right click on the link above and save it to desktop, then open when done downloading it)

here's the remix (watch the original first) : http://www.rock103.com/crew/vids/star-wars-kid-remix.wmv

Heres the tale of the Star Wars Kid:

The Star Wars Kid is a 15-year-old from Quebec known only as Ghyslain -- his parents are keeping his last name secret to protect his identity. Back in November 2002, Ghyslain was goofing off at a school video studio and recorded himself fighting a mock battle with a golf ball retriever lightsaber. Over two minutes, the video shows the lone, overweight teenager twirling his mock lightsaber ever faster while making his own accompanying sound effects.

Yes, we've all had our dorky, private moments, but this poor kid is living the nightmare of having his private dorkiness projected across the world to giggling Web users. His friends found the tape, and uploaded it to KaZaA as a joke on April 19. Within two weeks, someone had added full Star Wars special effects and sound effects to the tape. Currently, new clone videos are being created at the rate of 1 per day!

if you care to read anymore go to: http://www.jedimaster.net

Phil


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Could not get the remix open but my stomach is cramping from laughter just watching the original. poor kid! I better go check and make sure all my videos are accounted for!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

There was a story on CBS the other night talking about this and the hell it has put this kid through. To be short, he has been confined to a treatment center after changing schools to avoid the stigma and media hoopla that folled this. I believe he is currently undergoing treatment for depression. There was even talk of a law suit against the original four friends who posted it.

The moral of the story is dont take video you dont want someone to see, and there is often a much darker side to things we all see as funny.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know, didn't think it was that hilarious myself. Didn't seem like all that much to get embarassed or upset about. The kid evidently had some other major psychological problems if this is all it took to send him off the deep end. Hell, if that was the stupidest thing I ever did as a kid it would have been an improvement for me. I've done dumber things and couldn't even claim drunkedness.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

That is hilarious! I heard about this on the 93X half *** morning show this past summer but was never able to see it. Man they talked it up.

And no, I've never made an *** of myself on tape before...ever...well I guess there was goose opener...but at least I can claim drunkeness on that one. :beer:


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Go to the site given in the first post and sign the petitition to George Lucas to get this kid a cameo on the next Star Wars movie!!!!!!!!

IaHunter


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wish that was the dumbest thig I ever did. :wink: :wink: I can't imagine that would push a stable person over the edge!!!


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I got the impression that it was more the way it exploded and the attention that it has recieved within his community, both online and local. It was just more than this kid could handle. But heck look how many celebrities to crash and burn emotionally. Maybe he is not so odd. And no, the kid does not look like a really happy or stable kid in this thing. The story also talked about the numbers of people who have had private home video of themselves or there spouses released this same way. Imagine that!!! Then it might not be quite as funny.

Anyway, thought you all should know the entire story.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

That's great! Man, I feel bad for the kid if he really is going through all that stuff. You know, sometimes you just have to laugh at yourself too!

It was great!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

That is hilarious! Now if we could just get someone to post the Paris Hilton video . . . . 8)


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I know where the Hilton Video is posted!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Goosepride you hit it on the head. You just need to learn how to laugh at yourself. I guess when I get to ND and meet some of you all you will see what I mean. I have no problem making an *** of myself because I can laugh at myself.

The kid looked depressed in the video. Maybe from being fat. I use to be a fat kid/teenager. They use to call me Leolardo, Porkcello, Fatman from hell, told me I needed a belly bra, booby boy. Some would jump out of a window from those comments. I just laughed because I new they were just insecure about something and I was their scapegoat. Its amazing what laughter will do!!!! Just have to lighten up and not take crap so seriously!

win4win PM that link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Win4Win - I also want that link! PM me too!


----------

